# Uber's Popularity Surges; Business Travelers Avoiding Taxis



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

NEW YORK - Business travelers are bypassing the taxi queue with greater frequency, choosing instead ride-hailing services like Uber Technologies.

A new report by expense management system provider Certify shows that 47 percent of the ground transportation rides by its users in March were through Uber. That's more than tripled from the 14 percent of rides that Uber had just over a year ago in January 2014. In a few cities, Uber now tops taxi rides for business travelers.

"While we often see noteworthy market shifts - leading restaurant chains and hotels exchanging leadership positions, for example - it is unprecedented to see one vendor grow to take such a commanding market share within one year's time," says Certify CEO Bob Neveu.

While taxis, limousines and airport shuttles still dominate the ground transportation business, Certify's report shows ride-hailing services are rapidly on the rise among business travelers. Certify based its finding on the 28 million trip receipts its North American clients submit each year.

Uber connects travelers with various cars through its smartphone app. Some drivers work for car service companies; others spend a few hours driving their personal cars on the side for some extra money.

Business travelers might be quickly moving toward Uber, but their employers have some major concerns.

Mike McCormick, executive director of the Global Business Travel Association, notes that many companies are worried about issues of safety and liability. Depending on the city, Uber drivers aren't necessarily regulated by government taxi licensing authorities. Big limousine or airport shuttle companies carry insurance; individuals moonlighting as drivers don't always. McCormick says that becomes a liability and "duty of care" issue for companies sending workers on trips.

Uber has faced criticism that its employees inappropriately accessed customer data and that it does not properly screen drivers to ensure they have clean criminal records.

In a few cities, Uber beats out taxis by a wide margin for business travelers. In its home town of San Francisco, 71 percent of rides expensed through Certify during the first quarter were for Uber; 29 percent used taxis. Uber also beat out all other forms of ground transportation in Dallas, accounting for 56 percent of the rides.

In Los Angeles and Washington D.C., Uber represented 49 percent of business travel rides. Taxis, limousines and airport shuttles still reined in New York, Miami and Chicago where they took 79 percent, 77 percent and 75 percent of rides expensed, respectively.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

arto71 said:


> A new report by expense management system provider Certify shows that 47 percent of the ground transportation rides by its users in March were through Uber.


^^^
That's why Certify is called an "expense management system". 
Buncha cheap, non-tipping Pikers.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

You'd think with their increasing popularity, that they'd finally raise the rates back up, so that the drivers could make a decent living.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

So with the rate cuts last January, there was a lot of defection in the driver ranks. I have not heard as much griping in forums since the end of Feb. Has the business increased so that earnings are up a bit. I don't mean to say that they are near where they need to be, just wanting to know what is happening from a driver's perspective in different markets.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I think you aren't hearing as much griping because so many drivers stopped driving.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You'd think with their increasing popularity, that they'd finally raise the rates back up, so that the drivers could make a decent living.


^^^
I seriously don't think that the Uber structure ever intended it to allow for 'making a decent living'. 
I believe that the mentality is that the Uber driver was to go to work to make a few bux here and a few bux there and they thought that they could get away with that while the drivers could possibly 'network' in order to make connections for yet a better job. 
Or something like that.

As I've stated before on this board, there will reach a time when the "word" will get around about Uber practices through Real World networking and potential "partners" will begin to start dwindling.... along with potential drivers with vehicles that are appropriate to use and whether or not they want to destroy them in what amounts to taxi use.

I'd love to see a study done to compare hourly wage plus tips plus miles driven for a pizza delivery driver as opposed to an Uber driver. 
I bet that the conclusions would be eye opening.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I remember delivering pizza of Dominos back in the early 2000's in Maryland. After one year of part time, I worked the closing shifts as a driver. Anyways I purchased a new car in early 2000, and didn't have any problems for the first two years. I was probably making about $800-$900 a week. But like full time uber drivers, the maintenance/repair expenses started piling on. Eventually, after putting 150k on the car with in the first 3 years, I quit, and went into the Taxi business.

It's very easy to over-look the eventual huge expenses associated with the wear/tear on your personal vehicle.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> I remember delivering pizza of Dominos back in the early 2000's in Maryland. After one year of part time, I worked the closing shifts as a driver. Anyways I purchased a new car in early 2000, and didn't have any problems for the first two years. I was probably making about $800-$900 a week. But like full time uber drivers, the maintenance/repair expenses started piling on. Eventually, after putting 150k on the car with in the first 3 years, I quit, and went into the Taxi business.
> 
> It's very easy to over-look the eventual huge expenses associated with the wear/tear on your personal vehicle.


At least with Domino's pizza, I got an hourly wage (slightly above minimum wage), and health benefits working full time.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks all.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I think you aren't hearing as much griping because so many drivers stopped driving.


And the ones left are too stupid to gripe or have figured out how to game the surges or guarantees or both.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And the ones left are too stupid to gripe or have figured out how to game the surges or guarantees or both.


Or have figured out...


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KevinH said:


> So with the rate cuts last January, there was a lot of defection in the driver ranks. I have not heard as much griping in forums since the end of Feb. Has the business increased so that earnings are up a bit. I don't mean to say that they are near where they need to be, just wanting to know what is happening from a driver's perspective in different markets.


^^^
No, the "corporate culturists" will tell you that working for Uber is just like being a Gladiator and when you sign for one thing and then they pull the rug out from under you and turn it into something else like taking the sword away from you, that's just the way it works and that you should expect "carnage".


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

arto71 said:


> NEW YORK - Business travelers are bypassing the taxi queue with greater frequency, choosing instead ride-hailing services like Uber Technologies.
> 
> A new report by expense management system provider Certify shows that 47 percent of the ground transportation rides by its users in March were through Uber. That's more than tripled from the 14 percent of rides that Uber had just over a year ago in January 2014. In a few cities, Uber now tops taxi rides for business travelers.
> 
> ...


The reason the numbers are up is because of the boat load of Uber drivers on the road "which means more Uber fares, for Uber" , this is fantastic for Uber not the individual driver.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You'd think with their increasing popularity, that they'd finally raise the rates back up, so that the drivers could make a decent living.


There was no need to cut the rates with
Their increasing popularity .


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

arto71 said:


> There was no need to cut the rates with
> Their increasing popularity .


Uber does not care about the drivers, where have you been.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber does not care about the drivers, where have you been.


I do not think I have ever said they do care about their drivers.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Now the Koch brothers!

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2015/apr/7/ap-tx-texas-news-coverage-advisory-830-am-tx/?

"AUSTIN, Texas - Ride-hailing companies Lyft and Uber are set to pay lobbyists up to $1 million to push for a bill allowing them to operate throughout Texas and avoid pesky municipal ordinances. But Texas' taxi industry is writing checks, too, and will pay lobbyists about half as much to fight a proposal sponsored by Republican Rep. Chris Paddie. At the center of the argument - which will play out in a hearing Thursday - is whether the companies and their drivers should be held to the same standards as traditional taxi cabs. Texas is the biggest state yet to host a ride-hailing-versus-taxicab fight. Similar legislation has passed elsewhere that now allows companies like Uber and Lyft to operate, thanks in part to support from a nonprofit sponsored by the GOP mega donor Koch Brothers. By Eva Ruth Moravec. UPCOMING: 500 words by 5 pm CDT."

Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...s-coverage-advisory-830-am-tx/?#ixzz3Wea84jcV 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Uber does not care about the drivers, where have you been.


 Hmm. you don't say


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Read Uber news on map with simple mouse clicks.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zEFc-4kVqj8o.kUnPEUfPvj3Q


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> You'd think with their increasing popularity, that they'd finally raise the rates back up, so that the drivers could make a decent living.


More rides = more money ... No? .. ?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

arto71 said:


> There was no need to cut the rates with
> Their increasing popularity .


Bingo!!!!!!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Rate cut had nothing to do with popularity. 
The Uber rate cut had a 3 fold goal:
Undercut other TNC competitors
undercut taxis even more
undercut licensed limos even more.

The idea is to bury ALL COMPETITION. 
when all possible competitors are buried, Uber can charge whatever they want.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Rate cut had nothing to do with popularity.
> The Uber rate cut had a 3 fold goal:
> Undercut other TNC competitors
> undercut taxis even more
> ...


The only one UBER can directly starve is its own


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

KevinH said:


> So with the rate cuts last January, there was a lot of defection in the driver ranks. I have not heard as much griping in forums since the end of Feb. Has the business increased so that earnings are up a bit. I don't mean to say that they are near where they need to be, just wanting to know what is happening from a driver's perspective in different markets.


There were still guarantees
I was expecting most to disappear by June 1st but to my surprise 
Ppl like this 
I drive Uber still but wouldn't for x at these rates unless I was super desperate or ******ed 
Don't see any other reason 
Or you have an old depreciated car and it's somehow profitable there's no reason for any x drivers to be on when it's not surging


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> More rides = more money ... No? .. ?


LoL


----------



## Doc_Holliday (Jul 30, 2015)

This is sort of like the price of Oil. If Uber drivers go away......and even the Surge pricing doesn't attract drivers....and lots of customers in various cities or particular high cost cities begin hailing UBER but getting no rides, expect fares to go up. 

Just as the Saudi's are now not cutting production (even though there is plenty of oil) they are squeezing out the high cost producers. Eventually something has to give, how can taxi companies and drivers survive if half their business goes away? This is arguable as probably 50% of the Uber riders are using it when they probably wouldn't have used a cab. So I believe in a lot of cases Uber/Rideshare has made the market. 

Take the economics going on in Orlando now.

Orlando has blocked Uber from picking up at airport-and various hotels/theme parks have apparently blocked pickups or at least tried.

I believe there will eventually only be business for traditional Taxis departing such areas as this(Airport/Theme parks), where they are basically a monopoly and/or have a contract to operate there and their are physical barriers barring UBER/Rideshare from operating at these physical locations. How long can this last? Simultaneously how long will some of the Uber/Rideshare drivers drive ? The part timers probably longer than the full timers as someone stated earlier in this thread-Uber probably didn't design this for people to work FT and make a living. The same squeeze though has to be going on somewhat for traditional Taxi drivers though. How this all plays out will be an interesting economic study for someone/lots of people one day. 

Uber(and other companies) and it's shareholders are betting a lot of money that they will win.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

You guys are whiners. I work less hours and I make more money per hour than last year. If they didn't have all these new drivers who would be doing pool?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Doc_Holliday said:


> This is sort of like the price of Oil. If Uber drivers go away......and even the Surge pricing doesn't attract drivers....and lots of customers in various cities or particular high cost cities begin hailing UBER but getting no rides, expect fares to go up.
> 
> Just as the Saudi's are now not cutting production (even though there is plenty of oil) they are squeezing out the high cost producers. Eventually something has to give, how can taxi companies and drivers survive if half their business goes away? This is arguable as probably 50% of the Uber riders are using it when they probably wouldn't have used a cab. So I believe in a lot of cases Uber/Rideshare has made the market.
> 
> ...


Taxi drivers are patient. We have experience riding out recessions.
Uber is relatively new.
At some point, the curve will flatten out and the UberXers who were used to the tsunami won't be satisfied surfing 2 foot slop.
We taxi guys have decades of experience eating shit sandwiches.
We will still be here long after Uber is a footnote.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 12233
> You guys are whiners. I work less hours and I make more money per hour than last year. If they didn't have all these new drivers who would be doing pool?


LOL, see you shitting me, that should be at least $250, and all the dead miles and time back, yes you are killing it, LOL.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi drivers are patient. We have experience riding out recessions.
> Uber is relatively new.
> At some point, the curve will flatten out and the UberXers who were used to the tsunami won't be satisfied surfing 2 foot slop.
> We taxi guys have decades of experience eating shit sandwiches.
> We will still be here long after Uber is a footnote.


Cab drivers have probably two more rough years ahead of them, maybe two and one half. At that point, regulators will clamp down and legislators will have their hands out for tax money. Funny, though, I still earn much better money in the cab than UberX. We do have Uber Taxi, here, which does help. Further, despite the predictions of these eCkxSpurrTz, the street hail is not going away. It is far too easy.


----------



## Eat.Sleep.Drive (Jul 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi drivers are patient. We have experience riding out recessions.
> Uber is relatively new.
> At some point, the curve will flatten out and the UberXers who were used to the tsunami won't be satisfied surfing 2 foot slop.
> We taxi guys have decades of experience eating shit sandwiches.
> We will still be here long after Uber is a footnote.


It's called Hibernation mode 
In the early to mid 2000s, I ve heard taxi owners were fighting over and begging drivers to drive their cabs because the economy was such that few wanted to drive one. Their value also reflected that, and a handful drivers had bought at least one for a laughable price. Even with all the talk about uber destroying taxi, it's still 3 to 4 times more than what they went for in those days. I had come in contact with a number of cabbies in the 2008-10 recession years, and I used to wonder how they even made their weekly leases let alone make any extra for themselves. Of course, now that I'm one, it all makes sense. Unless the city bans taxis flat out, I don't see em going anywhere in my life time. Rideshare, driverless cars, unfair competition,..., be damned. Bring it on. 


cybertec69 said:


> LOL, see you shitting me, that should be at least $250, and all the dead miles and time back, yes you are killing it, LOL.


I had a 91mi, 1.5hr one way, drive with no traffic recently (Spring break time, actually), and it came exactly $250. The millennials even added extra $15. I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

cc


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Taxi drivers are patient. We have experience riding out recessions.
> Uber is relatively new.
> At some point, the curve will flatten out and the UberXers who were used to the tsunami won't be satisfied surfing 2 foot slop.
> We taxi guys have decades of experience eating shit sandwiches.
> We will still be here long after Uber is a footnote.


Hey can I borrow your 8-track, oil lantern and spear?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> LOL, see you shitting me, that should be at least $250, and all the dead miles and time back, yes you are killing it, LOL.


If I told you how much my tip was you wouldn't believe it. I turned down two surge trips (1.4 too low) that I received immediately after and drove back to my usual spot. My average fare is over $20 net nearly 4,000 fares. Yesterday made over $500 in less than 10 hours (again) my record is $1,000 gross and I paid $180 total state and fed tax. Driving is the easiest job on the planet.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UberXking said:


> cc
> 
> Hey can I borrow your 8-track, oil lantern and spear?


Sure. 
$75 in advance, 12 hour shift.
Your credit is no good with me.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberXking said:


> If I told you how much my tip was you wouldn't believe it. I turned down two surge trips (1.4 too low) that I received immediately after and drove back to my usual spot. My average fare is over $20 net nearly 4,000 fares. Yesterday made over $500 in less than 10 hours (again) my record is $1,000 gross and I paid $180 total state and fed tax. Driving is the easiest job on the planet.


Everyone here "who has a brain between the ears" knows you are an uber shill, $20 net after all your expenses, and I have a bridge to sell you. Please stop this nonsense.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

Why is it so hard for almost anyone to believe a positive post on here. Some drivers actually have it going on. Good for them. I know cabbies still doing great, I however would never go back to cabbing. I know it's tough but the *****ing on here is excessive to me


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

HeyJoe said:


> Why is it so hard for almost anyone to believe a positive post on here. Some drivers actually have it going on. Good for them. I know cabbies still doing great, I however would never go back to cabbing. I know it's tough but the *****ing on here is excessive to me


The one's praising Uber are nothing but uber shills, nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

And of course you're not a taxi or limo shill!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

HeyJoe said:


> And of course you're not a taxi or limo shill!


 Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

HeyJoe said:


> Why is it so hard for almost anyone to believe a positive post on here. Some drivers actually have it going on. Good for them. I know cabbies still doing great, I however would never go back to cabbing. I know it's tough but the *****ing on here is excessive to me


Because most drivers that have it going on, don't brag about thier profit and even the ones that do are honest about ubers business practices. Very easy to spot the shills here


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

HeyJoe said:


> And of course you're not a taxi or limo shill!


How could we shill for taxis in 2015?
Even in a good outfit, we struggle to get regular work.
Besides, we definitely don't want UberX noobs switching to taxis.


----------



## HeyJoe (Jun 12, 2015)

Actually a lot could be said, but it would be wasted on most of y'all as you've made up your minds. Enjoy the day, I know I will.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!!!!!!!


BINGO!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> BINGO!!!


WINGO!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

What? It's only 3.5 years old. I've got meat in the freezer older than that. It's still good.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> What? It's only 3.5 years old. I've got meat in the freezer older than that. It's still good. :smiles:


It's well preserved.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> WINGO!


DINGO!!


----------

